# For the megasquirt tuners



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Just wanting another opinion about my setup. Wondering if the 4bar FPR is overkill for my setup. (98% sure it is)

2.0 ABA
stock head
stock compression
TT 276 cam
stock ABA 16.75 injectors 
AEG intake manifold
dual downpipe and manifold
stock 1 7/8" exhaust (yeah yeah it will be upgraded when money allows)

I'm more interested in MPGs vs power (80/20 split)


I should be finalizing my tune here within the next month (gotta buy tunerstuido still) and just wondering if I should pop the 3bar back in.


----------



## 16VTrash (Feb 14, 2008)

don't think the 4bar is quite overkill but def. not necessary, especially if your focus is fuel economy. Tuner studio should be a free download too unless your going for the primo edition :beer:

- Jason


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Yeah I'm gonna pony up the $$ and buy the full featured version. Wanna test out the autotune and other features.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

wantacad said:


> Just wanting another opinion about my setup. Wondering if the 4bar FPR is overkill for my setup. (98% sure it is)
> 
> 2.0 ABA
> stock head
> ...


It's certainly not needed. When I had the mild full ABA in my Corrado I started out with 24lb/hr injectors and stock 3bar FPR but wound up going back to stock injectors and the 3bar. I wound up getting near 40mpg highway. And oh btw stock ABA injectors are 16.75 lb/hr not 19. VR6 injectors are 19.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

wantacad said:


> Yeah I'm gonna pony up the $$ and buy the full featured version. Wanna test out the autotune and other features.


It's well worth the $40! :thumbup:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Prof315 said:


> It's certainly not needed. When I had the mild full ABA in my Corrado I started out with 24lb/hr injectors and stock 3bar FPR but wound up going back to stock injectors and the 3bar. I wound up getting near 40mpg highway. *And oh btw stock ABA injectors are 16.75 lb/hr not 19. VR6 injectors are 19*.


I think you have that backwards. 


either way I know mine are 19lbs according to the part numbers cross referenced here.

http://www.users.interport.net/s/r/srweiss/tableifc.htm#BOSCH





Prof315 said:


> It's well worth the $40! :thumbup:


Yeah, plus i can finally plug that AFR table that you made for me last fall. :laugh:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

wantacad said:


> I think you have that backwards.
> 
> 
> either way I know mine are 19lbs according to the part numbers cross referenced here.
> ...


What color are your injectors? White or reddish orange? White ones are stock ABA the reddish ones are VR6. I'm very familiar with that chart it's been saved to my favorites for over 2 years


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Whoops looks like i had a brain fart as to which ones I installed. :banghead: Running the ABA's but I also had a set of Volvo's (0-280-150-734) Some reason I thought I put those in. :facepalm:


but now that we have that out of the way. Any thoughts on the 19's and the 3 bar?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Should be just fine.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Prof315 said:


> Should be just fine.


Agreed.


----------



## 16VTrash (Feb 14, 2008)

hey prof315 what do you like about the full version of tunerstudio? how well does the ve analyze work?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

16VTrash said:


> hey prof315 what do you like about the full version of tunerstudio? how well does the ve analyze work?


Everything about the full version of TS rocks! Custom dashes, trigger logger, VE analyze the whole shebang!

As far as how well Ve analyze works......I'm getting over 30 mpg at 85+ mph on the highway ( it would be at or over 40 mpg if I kept it at or under 70!) and all it took was 30 minutes of driving with VE Analyze turned on once I set up my AFR table.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Prof315 said:


> Everything about the full version of TS rocks! Custom dashes, trigger logger, VE analyze the whole shebang!
> 
> As far as how well Ve analyze works......I'm getting over 30 mpg at 85+ mph on the highway ( it would be at or *over 40 mpg* if I kept it at or under 70!) and all it took was 30 minutes of driving with VE Analyze turned on once I set up my AFR table.


I can't wait for this.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Honestly it's worth it JUST for the trigger logger. It pays for itself the ONE time you have an issue with an input.

My Mk3 with the 3.2 was getting a hair under 30mpg at 75mph .. with a 4.24 final drive and .755 5th... talk about buzzy but it was sipping gas. The later versions of the code that can do multiply AFR in the tables makes it super easy to lean things out after a stoich tune by just changing the AFR table.


----------



## CrankDaBewstmun (Jul 24, 2008)

Just to chime in- "technically" your fuel pump will last longer by running 3 bar instead of 4 bar. Your pump will pull less amperage maintaining a lower system pressure. Everything does add up when it comes to max mpg.....not that I am a hyper-miler or anything.

I ran my mk2 pump on 4 bar using 30# red top injectors for about 3 years. I did have a new pump. It was an ABA 8vt, making about 200 whp. I opted to upgrade to 42# injectors because I found 30# even on 4 bar were too small. 

good luck with the project!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

id spend your money on something else... but if you have one laying around, sure, use it :beer:


and another happy TS user. the autotune feature is great, especially if anyone remembers trying to use the old school MS1 auto tune stuff through the ini files in MT. that was lame-o. the autotune portion of TS is great though, and a great way to rough in maps when driving on your own :thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> id spend your money on something else... but if you have one laying around, sure, use it :beer:
> 
> 
> and another happy TS user. the autotune feature is great, especially if anyone remembers trying to use the old school MS1 auto tune stuff through the ini files in MT. that was lame-o. the autotune portion of TS is great though, and a great way to rough in maps when driving on your own :thumbup:


Rough in maps???? Hell I start with VEA set to easy, that roughs things in. Then switch to normal, hard and very hard. Typically 20 to 40 minutes of driving on eash setting is all it takes to get the fuel map pretty much nailed. Then I simply set my EGO correction to 20% and drive. I rarely see more than 4-5% correction and when I had the 8V head on the car would get 35+ at 75-80mph all day long and over 40mpg at 65 mph. Now that I'm turbo with those dinky little valves I'm a bit more cautious with my lean burn/cruise AFRs so I'm down to low 30's. Things might change a bit when I add the water/meth.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

yeah, rough in maps... 
i still start with it on easy and move to normal but typically do the last few tweaks by hand


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

I generally do a little smoothing when I'm done with VEA but when I don't bother....it doesn't seem to matter very much. I figure that since ODB2 standard on fuel trim is 25% ( any more than 25% sets the SES) and that a typical late model factory ecu generally trims 5-10% on a good running motor, the 4-5% trim that I aim for is more than good enough.


----------



## 16VTrash (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks guys for the TS input, sorry to op for the hijack eace:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

So I made the switch, really didn't drive it or anything yet. Just wondering if I should change any settings first? Required fuel maybe?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Switched the regulator? I would change the basic settings just to be safe, and sure your start-up stuff is closer.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Yeah. switched the reg out last night. Also upgraded the exhaust too now so she can breathe better.

Still learning this hole MS thing. It looks like the only thing I can change under basic settings is required fuel. 19.2 will be my new number?

CID=123
cyl=4
injecter=16.75
AFR=14.7


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Yep that looks right. Usually I run 2sq/alt on a 4cyl.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

i too enjoy my full version of TS!

and are aba injectors really only 16.75?
i need to go through my msq again then :/
i thought they were 18lb/hr's


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes ABA white tops are 16.75 lb/hr look here: http://users.erols.com/srweiss/tableifc.htm


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Prof315 said:


> Rough in maps???? *Hell I start with VEA set to easy, that roughs things in. Then switch to normal, hard and very hard. Typically 20 to 40 minutes of driving on eash setting is all it takes to get the fuel map pretty much nailed.* Then I simply set my EGO correction to 20% and drive. I rarely see more than 4-5% correction and when I had the 8V head on the car would get 35+ at 75-80mph all day long and over 40mpg at 65 mph. Now that I'm turbo with those dinky little valves I'm a bit more cautious with my lean burn/cruise AFRs so I'm down to low 30's. Things might change a bit when I add the water/meth.


I guess I should actully pay attention to what you guys say. :laugh: This tidbit of info was worth gold and is something that is not mentioned in the F1 help section on TS. I had no idea what the easy,normal,hard, very hard button did.

I got things a bit more dialed in tonight using this info. Amazing the changes I was seeing instead of :banghead: as to why things wern't being effectly changed enough. Too bad my tranny decided to SMS its self to end my night shortly.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

wantacad said:


> Too bad my tranny decided to SMS its self to end my night shortly.


That SUCKS. I had that happen to the wife's car, I was able to have a local guy move the guts of that tranny to another case that I had. Seems that a head from one of the rivets came off and caused made a mess of things. I guess it really wasn't the SMS, but it was the same results.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Finally after 3 weeks she is back on the road. It's good but sucks casue I had hope to get this thing freaking dialed in for my trip to SOWO in 2 weeks.

Jim,Paul,Vedran you'll all be getting emails from me again shortly. :laugh:

I really can't thank you guys enough for the help you've given me. :thumbup:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

wantacad said:


> Jim,Paul,Vedran you'll all be getting emails from me again shortly. :laugh:
> 
> I really can't thank you guys enough for the help you've given me. :thumbup:


anytime :beer:


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

Noob question alert:

Does tunerstudio work with MS 2 PCB 3.0? Or does one need to go with MS 3 get all the goodies being discussed on this thread?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

nick526 said:


> Noob question alert:
> 
> Does tunerstudio work with MS 2 PCB 3.0? Or does one need to go with MS 3 get all the goodies being discussed on this thread?


Tuner Studio works with ALL versions of megasquirt firmware and all 3 processors. At worst you might have to supply it with the path to your .ini file.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

If TS doesn't have your ini file listed I have a lot of the older ones saved. Just email me.


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks, you guys are awesome :thumbup:


----------

